# Z97 motherboard value leader, $110-120



## MartinNixon0422 (Sep 4, 2014)

Because the x99 new platform launched last friday
I try to google now info to see which board I am going to get
then I found this image and blog

Lukaka's world: http://lukaka-world.tumblr.com/post/96522424100/5-reasons-to-pick-an-intel-z97-motherboard-for

well, the blog is not that important at all
but I found this image, is kinda cool and helpful for those of you still work on g3258 cpu






this image collect the basic z97 mb from 4 leading brands
and show the oc specs as the infographics, easy to find out the right mb.

and also, I believe this will help not only for g3258, and also for the other k-series cpu user

I know there has the bios for h81/b85 oc g3258 cpu
but none of us know when the intel will re-write those bios
and also believe there has some bios can allow h97 can work on overclocking too.
so for the long-term, if you looking for the overclocking pc, i suggest you to get the z97 motherboard as well.

but you may not need the professional extreme overclocking motherboards (wel, if you get budget, sure, why not), so I think this image can help those of you to pick the right oc motherboard for use.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 4, 2014)

That is, quite possibly, one of the dumbest infographics I've seen this year.  Kudos to them for compiling data, but it's worthless.  Picking it apart:

1) What is this magic price point based upon?  The board selection is cited but not defined as to why.  Comparing a $95 board to a $120 board seems a bit one sided, given the later reliance on features as a qualifier.
2) Where do they pull a price from?  They cite Newegg, but somehow think shipping isn't an associated price.  Perhaps MSRP would have been a smarter and fairer way to evaluate the boards.
3) Why is a $25 difference range represented by 3 money bags.  That means each bag, barring the first two, represents $8.33, with the first two representing $47.5.  That's just sloppy and stupid work there.
4) What constitutes their awarded point?  Is 5 really that much better than 0?  If the difference isn't listed, 5 might as well be 5000.  
5) The power phase graph is just moronic.  Changing the icons for each manufacturer is a visual nightmare, and makes a comparison far more difficult than it should be.
6) What the heck is up with the heatsink comparison?  They cite that it's PWM area, then they explain a heatsink is used elsewhere, and follow up with a relative size graph that is completely unreadable.  Is it the unlisted relative magnification that is different, or perhaps the area of each picture, or better yet the area occupied by the ice cream?  Bad and stupid pictures make easily demonstrated data impossible to read. 
7) Comparison of apples and oranges.  That ASUS board has 4 SATAIII and an M2 SSD slot.  The Gigabyte has 6 SATAIII, but no M2 slot.  Drawing a comparison like this is just distorting facts.
8) Lack of facts.  Where is the data on PCI-e?  How about USB?  Perhaps onboard features that don't come from the PCH?  I don't see any of this.  The value of that ASUS board may be in its ability to connect 5 expansion cards, while the AsRock board may have less PCI-e but a boat load of onboard chips to cover everything from sound to video capture.  Making a value judgment, without knowing what it is you are buying, is demonstrably stupid.  If that is unacceptable or somehow unclear I'll sell you the contents of a box, the caveat being it costs $500 and I'm not letting you know what is inside it.


It isn't sexy, but numbers exist for a good reason.  The ten minutes it might take to internalize this data, interpret it, and come to a reasonable decision are wasted.  It took me three minutes to go to Newegg, compare all four boards, and draw a completely different "value" conclusion from actual data.  This infographic is misleading, and constructed by someone who has no business creating them.  A good infographic shows relationships not easily quantified by numbers, a bad infographic distorts numbers.  This is not a good infographic.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 5, 2014)

yea that info graphic is complete bullshit
1. more power phase (lol at the engrish) isn't always better a HIGHER quality phase is more desirable then many lower quality ones 
2. bigger is not always better when it comes to heatsinks thats low of crap if you need a large heatsink on your PWM's then your PWM is garbage and running hot
finally I am about sick of MartinNixon0422's endless "review" threads because he doesn't have a clue


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Sep 5, 2014)

well, I m not the one create this image, just think this may be helpful for the entry-level ocers
and this is the image talk about g3258...if you talking to oc the high-end overclocking cpu, I will suggest to use the motherboard like xpower or like gigabyte ga-z97x-gaming for oc+ gaming use.


----------



## Countryside (Sep 5, 2014)

I would say ASRock Z97 EXTREME3 or MSI Z97-G43 gaming,  pretty decent boards.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 5, 2014)

If you want the best value Z97 board in my book, I would have to go with the MSI Z97-G55 SLI Board.

Why, because of the 8 Phase power delivery for great overclocking (Its MSI quality as well), the fact it supports SLI and CFX, the robust feature set, and the fact it only costs $118 for all of that.  Its not the best board on the planet, but it offers more than enough for users while also keeping price down because it does not contain a lot of extra bells and whistles.

Link


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 5, 2014)

Listen...It's not meant for a TPU audience...its meant for the general public....That may be a crappy infographic but for the "Technically Retarded" it does a good job...Yes! The MSI Z97-G55 is hands down the best board near that price range...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 5, 2014)

The Z97 Extreme6 can almost always be had for $150, and at that price it really can't be beat. Which is why I went with it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 5, 2014)

I would have too...lol
but, I think most people are buying it for best of a maximum budget build...if you have the extra money though...why not.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Sep 5, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> The Z97 Extreme6 can almost always be had for $150, and at that price it really can't be beat. Which is why I went with it.



Why spend the extra over a Z97X Killer then?  At least the infographic is relatively accurate in saying that a MSI PCMate board combo'd with a G3258 is the best deal, especially since you can get both for $100 before taxes @ Microcenter.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 5, 2014)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Why spend the extra over a Z97X Killer then?  At least the infographic is relatively accurate in saying that a MSI PCMate board combo'd with a G3258 is the best deal, especially since you can get both for $100 before taxes @ Microcenter.


I spent the extra because the Z97 Extreme6 offered more over the Z97X Killer.  Two M.2 slots vs. One, 10 SATA 6Gbps ports vs. 6, mini-PCIe, dual NICs, Intel NIC over Killer NIC, eSATA, external CMOS reset button, Debug LED, and most important to me 12 Phase VRM over 8 Phase.  All that made it will worth the $20.  Of course I actually bought both and then decided on the Extreme6 and sold off the Z97X Killer.

Sure the MSI PCMate board with the G3258 is a killer deal, but I wouldn't buy the MSI PCMate board, it is just too low end for my tastes, then again so is the G3258...

But my thing is why pick the Z97 Anniversary?  Why not the Z97 Extreme3, which is only $10 more than the MSI PCMate?  I mean, really, if you are looking for a budget Z97 board the Extreme3 beats the shit out of the PCMate.  The Extreme 3 has a better CPU VRM and offers SLI support which the PCMate doesn't offer.


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Sep 9, 2014)

Wait, I thought that  Z97 Anniversary is made for g3258??
so I think it make sence to see it on the chart.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 6, 2014)

MartinNixon0422 said:


> Wait, I thought that  Z97 Anniversary is made for g3258??



Nope. If I remember correctly, it's not strictly for the G3258, but to actually mark the 20th (?) anniversary of the Pentium itself. 

And, as I am one who is still new to this whole thing - though I do read about it a lot - I found that "info" graph insulting/stupid/confusing as all hell.


----------

